# Gnoblars



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Looking through the Ogre Kingdoms battalion box, along with the 24 gnoblars your meant to get, theres various other ones that seem are meant to be used as luck/sword gnoblars, or just for plain decoration.

Would there be anything wrong turning these into unit fillers with all of the spare large bases to make a real horde of Gnoblars? Theres at least another 16, so a unit of 40 is easy and legal.. but would it be fair to boost this to 48, or 50 with some creative filler modeling?


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I've converted most of mine into gnoblars and trappers of various types. It's fun. No problem with that.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Nice to know I can get away with it. lol.

If i've paid for the models, I darn well want to use them!


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

Certainly sounds like a good idea to me. As long as you make the unit filler interesting I am sure your opponents wouldn't mind.

Skar


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Make mini dioramas out of the other gnoblars- if they are doing something interesting and/or look cool then no-one is going to complain about them. Im thinking about doing the same for my gnoblar... although I have 40 fighters already and am even thinking about cutting them out of my lists (except for min unit to have a scraplauncher).


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Talking to other Ogre players, I've found that most use them as screening units to avoid flank attacks, which is what I'm planning. That and with the horde rules now, 'Sharp stuff' is seriously going to pincushion units as its impossible to not cause a wound on a 6 now.

But yeah, it seems silly to be given so many extra Gnoblars and not use them in some way since you can't give everyone sword or luck gnoblars.

I'm pondering making several 'looting' units since you've got so many 'pack gnoblars'.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Ive always found gnoblars to be less useful then they look. They are far too slow to keep up with ogres so unless you are doing a defensive guard they simply wont be able to stay in the flank to guard it. I also used to use them to draw charges by deploying them ~5" (plus ranks) in front of my ogres, so that I could flee and get through the ogres... but again between M4 and bicker they screwed me over more often then not.
The other problem gnoblars now have is that they have long range penalties again, which has pretty much halved the number of hits you are going to get... which is why Im thinking of dropping them.

Then again, on the up side they are incredibly cheap and 80-100pts gets a huge unit that enemies tend not to ignore... and it doesnt takew them luring too much of the enemy to move at or shoot them to make them worthwhile taking. If I ran a defensive army then they would be essential, but I dont...


----------

